
EXLCOM: X-Com Re-Implemented in Excel - sdenton4
http://exlcom.jimdo.com/
======
zhte415
Awesome attempt. It has a lot of detail.

Also a great illustration that building stuff for lots of other people in VBA
isn't a good idea, because it can vary so much depending on environment: I got
a bunch of macro errors, and it was possible to drag stuff I think shouldn't
be draggable. It also removed my menu bar the next time I started it (which
then came back on the next Excel start). Excel 2010 on Win 8.1, Chinese
language version (14.0.7153.5000 32-Bit).

But I do love VBA as a veritable Swiss Army Knife installed in every office PC
around the world, able to script stuff. For yourself. Anything complex will
break completely unexpectedly.

But great effort, I'm sure your VBA is much advanced.

------
willvarfar
(Why are there no screenshots on the landing page? Why are the screenshots
hidden away on other pages hosted on imgur with links you have to click to
view them? Basic marketing 101 ;) )

~~~
pascalmahe
There are screenshots on the second page of the menu [1] and directly on the
page.

I do agree that putting them on the front page would have made a better
experience.

[1]: [http://exlcom.jimdo.com/about-exlcom/](http://exlcom.jimdo.com/about-
exlcom/)

------
zyxley
This seems like the kind of thing that might draw more interest via Patreon
than purchases, especially with the promise of semi-regular updates to keep
some buzz going around about "the Excel XCOM guy".

~~~
harrisonhjones
Patreon is an interesting idea for projects like this. The issue I have is
that Patreon is currently viewed as something where you pay $x/mo and get
regular substantial updates (comics, art, etc). I'm not sure OP could deliver
enough monthly value to justify a Patreon subscription.

~~~
zyxley
Patreon also has an $X/update model (which you can cap at $Y/mo as a patron if
you want), which fits rather nicely for niche products as long as the creator
can avoid the perception of padding out updates.

------
Mithaldu
I guess this won't work in OpenOffice.

Does it use actual TP, or the dumbed down 2-turn system of Firaxis'
"reimagining"?

~~~
jusssi
There are aspects of the Firaxis versions that could be accurately described
as dumbed down (mostly the unrealistic LoF, resulting in all-or-nothing cover
mechanic and no FF or multiple enemy hits possible). But IMO, the new turn
system is an improvement over the original, it's a good balance between
tactics options and accessibility.

------
chris_wot
I've a good mind to port this to LibreOffice :-)

Or even use it to test out VBA compatibility!

